# Help ASAP need overnight!



## callie (Feb 12, 2008)

One of my clients is bringing one of his customers to my office for a 9:30 meeting in the morning.  Customer is from out of town so I'd like to have a pot of great coffee going and something to offer him to go with - like a piece of coffee cake...I did a search for overnight breads but didn't find anything.  Any ideas for me?  Cinnamon rolls?  How do I start that tonight?  Something I can put together tonight and bake in the morning?  I appreciate any ideas...
thanks.


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2008)

How about a pound cake with blueberries in it?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 12, 2008)

Uh, in all honesty I buy my cinnamon rolls from Cinnabun LOL. They make them way better than I ever could. I asked my wife, who does a lot more baking than I do, and she said she saw no reason why you couldn't prepare the dough the night before, and then the next morning add your cinnamon mixture, shape them, and then bake them.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 12, 2008)

Any kind of quick bread will work just make your favorite.


----------



## gawillow (Feb 12, 2008)

You can make up coffeecake tonight, cook it in the morning, or cook it tonight and add icing in the morning.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 12, 2008)

If there is a good bakery buy some croissants and bring some good jam.


----------



## Clienta (Feb 12, 2008)

A great shortcut breakfast roll I do for unexpected breakfast guests is.....take a couple packages of crescent rolls (from dairy section), put a little cream cheese & jam in each one then roll in cinnamon sugar, place in a greased baking pan, bundt pan, etc. When finished with the "rolls" drizzle with butter & more cinnamon sugar. Bake at the temperature (stated for crescent rolls) until golden brown. They are very tasty & easy! You can use a couple different jams to add a little variety.


----------



## callie (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I'm in a very tiny town - one market that closes at 6:00.  No bakery in the winter.  That's it.  But - I do have some crescent rolls in the fridge.  Or I make a pretty good cinnamon roll.  I just didn't want to have to get up at 4 a.m. to get something made   You all are the best!


----------

